# Looking for NG trucks, others than archbars...



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello railroaders,

I'm thinking about plans to rebuild my 2"-scale disconnect fleet into log cars like sceletons and flatcars. The reason ist, that I could use the same trucks also on freight cars or hoppers.










One of my first ideas was to use the disconnects as they are as trucks, but I'm not so happy with this design.

The most common type of narrow gauge trucks may be the archbars. But they are very complexe to build exspecially in this large scale.

So I'm looking for other narrow gauge truck designs. Any ideas?

Many thanks, Gerd


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Carter Bros swing motion trucks may be an option, but they are more complex and have more pieces than archbars, so that's probably no help.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't need the wheels, there are always cheap trucks on evilbay.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

There have been some articles on here about building trucks, might look on a search.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

In 2" scale, any castings et al are going to get expensive. But, with your metalworking skills, I think you have a couple options. 

All steel/steel wood mix of archbars (I know you said you did not like them, but they have been used all over the world for Feldbahn and logging type railways. Even the WWI trench stock. Could be made with machined bits and steel strip. 

Another option, is the US style FOX trucks. I have seen some used in Austria that are somewhat similar (ex military I think??) in construction, but a bit different in style. They have stamped metal sides holding the sprung journal boxes. 

http://www.midcontinent.org/rollingstock/builders/pressedsteel1.htm 

http://home.comcast.net/~OhioRiverElectricRailway/fox.htm 

http://books.google.com/books?id=2fh0H0USx-0C&pg=PA191&lpg=PA191&dq=Fox+truck+railroad+design&source=bl&ots=21upL7fVuA&sig=T1TrW8NLhLz-gSfhokdKN7kdiTc&hl=en&ei=w5HvSe9yk5Yy6oy96Q8&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1#PPA194,M1


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi all, 

thanks for your answers. 

Meanwhile, I build 5 archbar trucks (one of the Forney, two for the log laoder and a pair of Shay trucks) and it'S a lot of work. Much more than doing so in G-scale. That's the reason why I'm looking for alternatives. The Fox trucks maybe a very simple one and could be made from ply wood very easy. But all my references I found to this type of truck are for std. gauge only. I've never heard of narrow gauge Fox trucks. 

What about Bettendorf trucks. I'm not sure, but I think I've seen something like this on some D6RGW narrow gauge stuff. 

Thanks, Gerd


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The D&RGW used Bettendorf or similar trucks on some of their refrigerator cars and tank cars (and perhaps a few others) but they were in the minority. The largest user of cast trucks was the East Broad Top, which used Vulcan trucks (also similar to Bettendorf) pretty much under their entire freight car fleet after 1920. If you don't mind making a master and casting a bunch of sideframes, that's certainly a way you can go. I'm not sure they'd be all that common on logging equipment (prototypically speaking) but there's nothing to say they _couldn't_ be used for them, so go for it! 

Later, 

K


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, you have something like this: http://www.btsrr.com/bts9521.htm 
or a simpler version: http://www.geocities.com/bkempins/ASMMain/VentilatedBoxCar.html


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello, 

many thanks for the second link. That's exactly what I've missed. Well, with this prototype photos I'll go and use the disconnect as they are as trucks. 

Bye, Gerd


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

now for my question 

do you think USMRR trucks would hold up in 1/29 when built of wood ...... or would I have to cast them


----------



## DSP&P fan (Apr 9, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 04/23/2009 8:55 AM
The D&RGW used Bettendorf or similar trucks on some of their refrigerator cars and tank cars (and perhaps a few others) but they were in the minority. The largest user of cast trucks was the East Broad Top, which used Vulcan trucks (also similar to Bettendorf) pretty much under their entire freight car fleet after 1920. If you don't mind making a master and casting a bunch of sideframes, that's certainly a way you can go. I'm not sure they'd be all that common on logging equipment (prototypically speaking) but there's nothing to say they _couldn't_ be used for them, so go for it! 

Later, 

K







I disagree. The EBT was definitely not the biggest NG user of cast trucks...but that's the only thing I disagree with! The Colorado & Southern ng had over 600 cars equipped with Bettendorf trucks. I believe that the WP&Y had a nice fleet as well...probably was competitive with EBT in terms of quantity. Some of the C&S cars ended up heading to the Rio Grande Southern and off to the WP&Y. That's why some of their cars have been offered in Nn3, HOn3, Sn3, and On3.


The problem with using your disconnects as trucks is that they are similar in design to trucks from the 1850s through 1870...but the narrow gauge movement didn't kick off until they'd been replaced by various arch bar designs (which is a massive family). 



I cannot recall any ng fox trucks...and the design probably isn't that close to yours as you'd probably have an easier time starting over from scratch to produce the 1 piece trucks.


I do have some alternative ideas which I think might be helpful. Your design is a fine starting point for the first D&RG freight cars. Rob Sloan did an article on them with plans in Finelines...1977 iirc. They are commercially offered in 1:20.3 which could be a guide for you. The Carson & Colorado had some 4-wheel ore cars that would be very close to your disconnects. And of course, they are a decent representation of hardware on nearly all 19th century 4-wheel cabeese....DSP&P, CC, D&RG, SRR, ET&WNC, etc. You could also use your pedestals to produce passenger car trucks. Some of the smaller passenger cars (some Colorado Central cars, the D&RG's arched roof cars) would be similar in size to many freight cars. 


Michael


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks. I was aware the C&S used Bettendorf trucks on some of their equipment, I didn't know they were that prevalent. I'll have to keep my eyes open for them. 

Later, 

K


----------



## DSP&P fan (Apr 9, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 05/01/2009 11:18 AM
Thanks. I was aware the C&S used Bettendorf trucks on some of their equipment, I didn't know they were that prevalent. I'll have to keep my eyes open for them. 

Later, 

K


They're tricky about it. The majority of the cars did have archbar...but they were a much larger railroad than the EBT and hence they had a larger fleet of cars both with and without cast trucks. 

After the inherited cars were retired:
20 reefers...all with SUF and bettendorf
600 coal cars (gons)...65 with SUF, 155 with bettendorf

120 stock cars...50 with SUF, 70 with bettendorf
418 box cars...220ish with SUF, 315 with bettendorf

10 MOW with bettendorf


So I should change my claim...not 600+, 570 (I accidently counted 50 vacant numbers before). It is worth noting that the newest C&Sng freight cars came in 1910...three years before the EBT's first steel cars. So, we can naturally see them as a progression...C&S introduced modern trucks and SUF construction...the EBT introduced all-steel cars...and the WP&Y brought it into the modern realm with their container flats pulled by dievels and steel cabeese.




It has occurred to me that another road had 4-wheel boxcars. I can't recall who, but I think they were somewhere along the Mississippi River valley. Cairo & St. Louis perhaps?


Michael


----------

